# allmashedup`s 3rd grow



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

_*hello everyone, well here is the start of my 3rd grow. 1st went well. 2nd went terrible.*_
*hope its lucky no 3 ! *
*day 4 from germination*
*well my set up is :*
*canna proffesional plus soil mix+perlite.*
*tap water left to stand for 24hrs. then i ph it to bout 6.5.*
*under 2 small 40watt fluos.*
*i noticed on the 3rd seedling 1 of the first leaves has dropped off. it still has its caseing  attatched too. *
*bit weird or what, thats never happened before.*
*ive got a 200watt enviralight fluo. *
*when can i put them under . will that light be a too intense? *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

*pulling up my seat to watch :watchplant:

heres green mojo for healthy ladies *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

looking good so far 


You will find the leaf hasnt dropped off, its curled up inside the casing stilll


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

*hi hippy, no the leaf has definatly dropped off. i took a look this morning and there it was on top of the soil *
*that has never happened before.*
*i hope it isnt a duff seed. it was a auto lowryder47.*
*and im really looking forward to growing an auto. *


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

pulling up a seat :hubba:

Are those peat pots or fibre pots you got them seedlings in?


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 30, 2008)

*hi thorn.  glad you dropped by. *
*they are in peat pots. i used them on my 1st grow, they worked perfect. no transplanting stress, have you used them before?*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *hi thorn.  glad you dropped by. *
> *they are in peat pots. i used them on my 1st grow, they worked perfect. no transplanting stress, have you used them before?*



Hey yeah I have actually, I used both, I was asking because I had awful results when I used the fibre pots with my sunflowers and jalapenoes earlier in the year - they got coated in black mold, didn't break through with their roots and ended up dying 

But the peat pots were great! Good choice


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 8, 2008)

* hello everyone. hope your all well *
*here are some more pics of my babies. 2 lowryder autos. and 2 blueberry cheese. ive put some more into germ and will be posting pics as soon as they pop their heads.*
*they are now 11 days old from when they popped their seed. *
*im doing a few things different than my last 2 grows.*
*1st one is im ph ing the water im using. i thought it would be a pain in the botty, but as ive learned the hard way on my last grow. (they died)!   :cry: ive sorted the ph thing out.*
*water im using is ph 6.5.  *
*how do you think they look for 11days old. they are so cute! *
*just like their momma.    there i go blowing my own trumpet again. well someones gotta blow it. why not me. *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*looking good :48:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 8, 2008)

look about right on track. I will be watching from the interweb.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

they look fine... the 2 on the right in the last pic look a tiny bit stretched but at this age you don't really need to worry about that as you can bury the stem when you repot 

Well done


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2008)

cute little seedlings u got there, allmashed  

*green mojo come'n at ya... ~~~~~*


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 25, 2008)

*well today is christmas day, happy christmas everyone  *
*ive just took some more pictures of my plants. pictures 1+2 is annie, she is a lowryder#2(auto)...picture 3 is lisa, picture 4 is clare. both blueberry cheese. i was well suprised when i took a look yesterday at annie, she has sprouted some little white pistels already. annie is 4 weeks old today from the 1st day i put her onto a papertowel to germ. clare is nearly 3 wks old. ive only fed them twice, with only a tiny bit of fert, cause i dont wanna over do it, as i killed my last grow, with over feeding..:doh: so im takin it easy on their mealtimes. now annie has started with them white thingies, should she be given a flowering food?...im also really pleased with my new light set up. ive got 4 200watt blue compact fluos. the ladies really like it. i plan on vegging clare + lisa under these till there ready, then putting them under the 400watt hps. annie and the rest will stay under till finished. i have 5 lowryders, and 5 blue cheese.....im well chuffed cause they look great.  *


----------



## andy52 (Dec 25, 2008)

Lookin Good My Friend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

:ciao:  :clap:  sounds like a Girl.:lama:.Those are looking very well..i have some sprouts leafs fall off too..they grew kinda funky...and are the first to be pulled..and Like *thorn *I Had terrable luck with the fiber pots..i used them this time with my white widow  and ended up  having to pull them out of the 3 gallon bag  and cutt the bottoms off..the roors did not grow threw..The peat ones do brake down faster  IMO..are these all autos?  I am not familiar with them..and *thorn *or *ukgirl420*  will help there..I run my lights 24/0 in veg room  and 12/12  in flower.  Will you be so kind and give me more info on your setup?  as I am not familiar with your first 2 grows..i start flower nutes when i put them under 12/12 light cycle...Well I have Rambled on long enough..Ill grab my :bong1: and :watchplant: if you dont mind..


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 25, 2008)

*thanks for stopping by 4u2, yeah my set up keeps changing im forever trying to improve things, i seem to learn something new each day. set up for now is im growing 5 bluecheese, normal ones and 5 auto lowryders, from seed, picture 1 is my veg area, its in a wardrobe. pic 2 is the level with the auto lowryders. pic 3 is the blueberry cheese normal ones. pic 4 is another 3 auto lowryder#2 seeds germinating, 2 have popped already 1 day! and pic 5 is all i have left to smoke, ive ran out.  ill have to buy some to get me by. god thats so depressing. santa never left me any, i asked him to drop me some off, but no....nasty santa.:cry: *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 25, 2008)

*looking good :watchplant: allmashedup :48:

dont feel bad i had to go and buy too :cry: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry  to hear  thats all you have  *AMU*...but  I will help  you  never have to buy again..and will have an abundance of weed..Love the Nails :hubba:  Looking good...And Santa will come threw next year..you will have stocking stuffed with HOME GROWN..:rofl:  as Im looking at the pics  i dont see  a fan in there ..is there one i dont see?  and if not..we want one. It builds strength to the stalk..for those Fat budds comeing..Im going to smoke my Bong Now:bolt::bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 27, 2008)

if you got pistils showing, allmashed... give'er the flowering food:aok:

just start off light... but I think you already know that....


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

*thanks for stopping by ukgirl,4u2+crazy....hope your all well.  yes ive got 2 fans blowing gently they sit in front of the wardrobe 1 on the floor and 1 on a box to raise it up a bit. yeah crazy i had a feeling i needed to start on the flowering nutes...i just wanted to check first. as im new still to this.  thanks for all your advice tho. *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*hey all mashed up ...im good are you ?did you have a good christmas:,,
i would start of with the nutes very mild at first ,,as when i did autos,,they were more stroppy then a teenage girl ,,didnt like this didnt like that :giggle: ,,,,i found they never went more than 1/2 strngth nutes where as my non autos loved full strength eace:*


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

*hi ukgirl,  yeah i had a nice xmas so far. yeah it worries me about nutes. as i killed my last plants with too much food. ive only added 1ml of nute in  1 litre of water. they all look ok. im tempted to add more. but im nervous. will the nutes make em grow faster.  sorry if that seems a silly question. i only ask cause they are growing really fast anyway without much food.*


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

*oh and will i need to change the bulbs for the auto's..at present i have 4 200watt blue spectrum fluo's...will i need to change them to the red bulbs.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 27, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Love the Nails


 
Bash your fingernails with a hammer and you can have the same colour nails 4u2 

Hello AMU 

Beautiful Handwriting.

Felt pen or fountain?

I found Santa, he did have a gift he forgot to leave you, he says thanks.

When are you expecting to harvest the Lows?


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

*hi hippy how are you today ..im glad you like my handwriting. i aim to please...if thats santa  im glad he never dropped me off any smokes!....ill do without, ide rather smoke cat poo, than him come down my chimney! eeewww.....anyway back to buisness, the lows are 4wks old. so hopefully end of january is my time to harvest  .oh and a hammer bashed over every nail...is a bit drastic to acheive that shade of colour...i just use nail varnish...its less painfull *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *thanks for stopping by ukgirl,4u2+crazy....hope your all well. yes ive got 2 fans blowing gently they sit in front of the wardrobe 1 on the floor and 1 on a box to raise it up a bit. yeah crazy i had a feeling i needed to start on the flowering nutes...i just wanted to check first. as im new still to this. thanks for all your advice tho. *




:ciao: Girly grower..I am Fantastic  thanks..ok  one more question..hehe..what are we useing for reflective material  on walls?  and IMO..I would leave one blue spetrum bulb in there..but  most deff mostly Red..Keep us posted..But most of all  KEEP M GREEN   :bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey allmashedup I will be pulling up a chair and doing the :watchplant: with ya.
Here is some more *GREEN MOJO* for your girls just to help them keep that sweet look.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

*hi duck.  thanks for stopping by:aok: ...and hi again 4u2 ive got white myler on the sides, back, and floor of the wardrobe. i didnt think i needed it. but brought some anyway, and :holysheep:  that stuff blinds me now its sooo bright. it made a massive difference. so im glad i got some..so you think if i had 1, 200watt blue and 1, 200watt red spectrum that would be better. i was gonna leave it with just the blue...but if it definatly needs a red well ill just have to buy one and put it in. its just that ive only just brought the blue ones. and im a bit low on money cause of xmas. can it wait or do i need a red one fast?*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

it can wait  but  get one as soon as you can...in gflower needs the red spctrum..as to  not confuse the plant..Hope this helps..


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

*ok i will get one asap.  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 27, 2008)

actually, with the auto's... they will still flower in the blue spectrum, just not as nicely... and, if I remember correctly (from reading on auto's...) it is recommended that they be flowered in the veg lighting hours... now if this means to use the blue or red spectrum, I'm not sure... it's just the hours that it mentioned, I think.

for myself, when I did some auto's, I simply left them to flower in the veg box with the rest of my young'ns under the MH (when I was still using it) and then the CFL's.

so... if you still need to veg other plants while the auto's flower (assuming only one grow box that u can use), you can leave it in the cab and it will be fine. 

if I haven't confused you enough already, just let me know and I can explain better....


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

*hi crazy,  thanks for popping by..and yeah i think i understand, all in all your saying that the auto's will be ok under the blue spectrum bulb, they flower anyway. i have them on 18/6 lighting. thanks for your advice . i will be leaving them under the veg bulbs this time. just to see how they get on. then i might introduce a red one when im more flush. *


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2008)

I am wanting to grow the Autos myself. Pulling up a chair.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

*hi cowboy  thanks for popping by. yeah im excited about growing these auto's myself. this is my 1st time growing them. so its all new to me also. i cant wait to see how much bud they give me. *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*hey allmashed up ,,,i flowered my autos in the vegging box ,,but i did supplememnt 1 of them under the hps during the day and back to the veg box at the night period ,,,,,,if you can i would most definatley get them under some red spectrums ,,it will make a world of diffrence 

look at the link its uk based and pretty cheap for a hps 400 £42 
just a bit of simple diy and your away 
*hxxp://www.scldirect.co.uk/floodlights/high-pressure-sodium-son-.html


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *hi cowboy  thanks for popping by. yeah im excited about growing these auto's myself. this is my 1st time growing them. so its all new to me also. i cant wait to see how much bud they give me. *


 
I will be watching and waiting myself. Like I said I am going to grow some Autos. I really like the idea of staggering grows in the same grow room and lighting from start to finish. I was told the Lowryder#2 was a good one and had low oder.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 28, 2008)

*hi everyone , thanks to all of you that are popping by to watch my 3rd attempt..and wow ukgirl thanks lots for that web address for the lighting. i couldnt beleive how reasonable the prices were..i paid over £140 for my 400watt hps.  so im well pleased thanks again. im gonna be buying a 200watt compact fluo red spectrum bulb in the next week or so. to help them a bit. also ive took a few more pics.as you can tell from looking at the 1st 3 pics, i noticed today that a couple of the leaves have little bit of brown on the tips. these are the blueberry cheese..the rest of the pics apart from the last1 are of the autos..they all look good. the last pic is a blueberry...shes been poorly too. its a bit puzzling as ive not done anything different to her and she looks like this .all the plants are now 4wks and 4 days old. i cant beleive that this has happened.  as ive only gave them 1ml of nute's in 1 litre of water. twice. nightmare! or is the browning from something else...i dont know...what do you think?*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe it is just a strain thing, since the rest look so nice. I don't know it is just a thought.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

could be a clump of "N"  in soil too..I wouldnt worrie  about  it..keep an eye on them..thats how I detirmine the feed for them..yellow tips  then back off the strength a bit  the yellow tips give an indicator  that Plant is at it max nute level..IMO..Hope this helps  KEEP M GREEN :bolt::bong:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

looks good bro.take care of them babies.good luck on the grow.sorry about the bro bit.i stand corrected.lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*:yeahthat: i agree with above posts 

looking very nice  ,,,:48:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 28, 2008)

last pic is a pH problem... My blueberry were the same way when they were small, They liked a higher pH then recommended. I am hydro so I was running 5.6, I bumped it up to 6.0 and the problem went away. Since you are soil I would run a 6.8 or 6.9.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

*hello everyone  its new years day today here in the uk...happy new year to all my friends :aok: ...here at mp.*
*well i thought ide update my journal. i havnt been around for a few days due to being tired out from work..it seems everyone and i mean everyone wants a haircut for the new year...i dont think there is anyone left in our area that will need a cut now for a few weeks..weve done em all!!!  well as you can see from the pics my ladies are growing brilliantly this time. they all look healthy..even the 2 that i thought were not gonna pull thru. pic 1+2 were the poorly ones..pic 3 are my lowryder #2 babies 2 days old. pic 4 is annie.(blueberry) i took a side shot of her cause i wanted to show you all how bushy she is..this is a good thing right? pic 5 is laura she is(auto lowryder#2)she is flowering and smells lovely! pic 6 is amy another auto..altogether i have 5 blueberry and 7 autos...as far as i can tell 5 of the autos are female and are flowering they are week 4..im well happy. ive ordered a 250watt red spectrum bulb today. so that should be here in a couple of days time. and i will update again then.  *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2009)

Your grow is looking nice:aok: and that Blueberry is looking major sweet:aok::aok:


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

*thanks for dropping by duck... *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

:ciao:  AMU...your doing a wonderful job...and yes that bush is a good thing..she is loving what you are doing..keep it up..and you will be Blessed with a great Harvest..Thanks for shareing with us:bolt::bong:


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

* hi 4u2..thanks for dropping by..yeah annie is really bushy. they all are really. they all are really liking these new lights.*


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

looks sweet to me.i have thought of trying the auto strains.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

*hi andy.  thanks for popping by to check out my grow. yeah the autos are a fantastic choice. this is the 1st time ive had a go at growing them. im impressed so far. you should give them a go you wont be disapointed.*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Looking :aok:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 1, 2009)

everything looks sweet, amu :cool2:


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 3, 2009)

*hello everyone.  *
*well i just had a look at all my ladies. and i noticed that on annie  who is on pic 1.who is a auto lowryder#2 she is 4wks old. she is flowering. and all the tiny leaves on the very top are twisted...is this ok..also she is 5 inch tall. how big do you think she will be at 9 weeks..i know thats a tough question...its just i thought they would be a little taller thats all.  thanks everone *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry but I can't answer your questions. I have never grown any autos or lowryders, But they look ok to me


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks duck for takin a look anyway.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

:ciao:   looks to be flowering Girl..Keep it up..I believe   *Melissa*..*UKgirl420*..*Thorn*..grow autos..so maybe one will be allong..If i was to stab at it  i would say  twice the size she is now..have you the room?  if not may want to look into "LST".  But your plants are looking Beautifull:heart:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 3, 2009)

*amu i cannot see any pic? where they go ,,,
i found i was dissapionted in the height i got from lr2 not many got taller than 10 inches but if you take a look at richybs thread they are very impressive ,,,grandaddy toke also puts out some beautys ,,,,time 4 me take a smoke :48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 3, 2009)

from my experience... nothing, on average, ever gets as big as the claims....

_buuuttt..._that could also be that I'm just a _Hick_ grower... no offense, buddy ...


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

*well ive just logged on to my grow journal..and all my pictures have gone..oh no.  i must of pressed something i shouldnt have pressed..thats me all over..what a ding bat. .im gonna post some more now and see what happens*


----------



## andy52 (Jan 4, 2009)

looks good to me.they sure are lush.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *well ive just logged on to my grow journal..and all my pictures have gone..oh no.  i must of pressed something i shouldnt have pressed..thats me all over..what a ding bat. .im gonna post some more now and see what happens*





Thanks for making me feel better I thought that only I did dingy stuff like that


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

*hi duck,  how are you today? yeah im a nightmare with that kind of stuff..i think oh i wonder what that button does:stoned: ....oh bugger thats what it does!:doh:  ON NO !!!..*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks for making me feel better I thought that only I did dingy stuff like that


 

:giggle:  Guilty!!!! 



KEEP IT UP  *allmashedup  :lama:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *hi duck,  ..i think oh i wonder what that button does:stoned: ....oh bugger thats what it does!:doh:  ON NO !!!..*




Oh my I have done that so many times. I am considering not calling it me being dingy but my adventurous spirit:aok: That works for me and it bolsters my self esteem:rofl:


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

*yeah duck  i definatly agree with you...lets all press what buttons we like..lets venture into that unknown world of ( if i pressed this button what would happen) ..i was in my freinds new car the other day..and it happened again. (there was this button)...oh and you guessed it. i pressed it...i kept my mouth shut cause i knew i shouldnt have pressed it ! and freind would get mad if they knew...a flashing light appeared on the dashboard..and she panicked and drove straight to a garage to see what it was..i just acted dumb.(which wasnt too difficult) ..she still doesnt know it was me that pressed it. *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2009)

:rofl:  That is a funny story  :rofl:  What did that button do? and did she get it fixed?


Button button who has the button, I think this was a childrens game at one time.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

*i forgot to mention what that silly button did ....it opened the boot of her car..and everytime we went over a bump in the road which was every second. cause most of the roads in the uk are like driving on the moon! ..anyway it just kept on banging so she thought one of her wheels was gonna fly off or something...i thought "oh dont be such a drama queen" the wheels arnt just gonna fly off!...well they might have done if ide have found the button that did that! :evil: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *yeah duck  i definatly agree with you...lets all press what buttons we like..lets venture into that unknown world of ( if i pressed this button what would happen) ..i was in my freinds new car the other day..and it happened again. (there was this button)...oh and you guessed it. i pressed it...i kept my mouth shut cause i knew i shouldnt have pressed it ! and freind would get mad if they knew...a flashing light appeared on the dashboard..and she panicked and drove straight to a garage to see what it was..i just acted dumb.(which wasnt too difficult) ..she still doesnt know it was me that pressed it. *


 

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2009)

:rofl:......Don't tell anybody I drive around quite a bit with that open. The button for my gas cap is right next to it...I always end up pushing the wrong one or both then I don't close it.:rofl: I also have forgotten more gas caps at the service stations then I care to mention..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey *duck*...remind me not to let *allmashedup *enter my time machine..There are way to many buttons for her.:giggle:

here *duck *annd *allmashedup*.freshly packed :bong1:  oh  and theres no buttons on it:rofl:  other then the lighter button


Good Day!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl:......Don't tell anybody I drive around quite a bit with that open. The button for my gas cap is right next to it...I always end up pushing the wrong one or both then I don't close it.:rofl: I also have forgotten more gas caps at the service stations then I care to mention..


 


Thats funny...I do the same thing...My truck release is next to my gas tank door..and when pulling up to get gas i pull the wrong one ..and truck flies open..*Duck*...do you ever go back and get your gas cap?  I laugh when i see people drive off with the cap on the top of their car..i smoke my pipe and say  " wow  he/she  has way to much on mind"  or  maybe they just finnished hitting their pipe too..:lama:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thats funny...I do the same thing...My truck release is next to my gas tank door..and when pulling up to get gas i pull the wrong one ..and truck flies open..*Duck*...do you ever go back and get your gas cap?  I laugh when i see people drive off with the cap on the top of their car..i smoke my pipe and say  " wow  he/she  has way to much on mind"  or  maybe they just finnished hitting their pipe too..:lama:





:rofl: ....I have done it so many times that I just look around when I fuel up in order to find someone else cap that was left behind. A good place to look is on top of the pumps.:aok:

What is going on in Denver *4u2sm0ke* fired Shanenhan????


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

*right then cause ive deleted the pics from my journal :doh: (not on purpose) i might add. ive decided to load some more on. *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey You need a room mate Girl?  Cause i would like to :watchplant: 24/7  they are HOT:heart:


*Duck*....It was time 4 him to go...well Respected Tho..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

*looking good is that the lr2 ?:48:*


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 7, 2009)

*hello everyone.. ...i hope your all well*
*here are some more pics.*
*pic 1 is nicola. she is a blueberry cheese she is 4 weeks old.*
*pic 2 is lisa. she is a blueberry she is 5 weeks old.*
*pic 3 is laura. she is auto lowryder#2 she is 5 weeks old.*
*pic4 is sam she is blueberry. and is also 4 weeks old but she is so small cause she nearly died. but then got better.*
*pic 5 was sam at 3wks.*
*pic 6. is sadie. she is auto low#2 and is 4 wks old*
*pic 7. is a side veiw of sadie.*
*pic 8. is annie. she is an auto low #2 and is 6 weeks old.*
*pic 9. is a close up shot of laura.*
*pic 10. pic of bottom shelf in waredrobe*


* amy in pic no 10. is looking a bit stretched. she has grown 5inch in 3 days!..but the buds on her arnt doin much. is there any reason for this.*
*also my new red spectrum bulb came today. i hope them ladies like it *
*i would appreciate feedback from everyone about amy. she looks bit odd. *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *hello everyone.. ...i hope your all well*
> *here are some more pics.*
> *pic 1 is nicola. she is a blueberry cheese she is 4 weeks old.*
> *pic 2 is lisa. she is a blueberry she is 5 weeks old.*
> ...


 

:ciao:  which one is amy?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

They look damn good, I love that lush green color.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 7, 2009)

*hi 4u2  and smokin mom ... she is in pic 10. the one in the middle. she is really stretchy. and the buds are a bit sparse. oh and she is pic 5.i got their names muddled up.*


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry shes in pic 6 + 10. not 5.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2009)

Your garden is looking great allmashedup  :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*wow what nice green leaves they have :48:*


----------



## tess (Jan 8, 2009)

Great plants look nice n healthy


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 11, 2009)

*hi everyone  how is everyone today. i thought ide post some more pics.. ..*
*pic 1 is amy ..she is a auto lowryder and is over 14inches high.:holysheep:  she has definatly been stretching. dont know why cause i havnt done anything different with her . she has started to grow  an inch every single day. i think she thinks shes an oak tree!*
*pic 3 + 7 are of the same plant. it nearly died but is pulling thru good.*
*pic 4 is a blueberry cheese. and is nearly 6 weeks old, and i will be putting her into the flowering room next week. it has a 400watt hps. and a 300watt compact fluo.*
*pic 6 is 2 of the autos they are 6 weeks old.*
*i love em all :heart: *


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 16, 2009)

*hi to you all.  well here are some more pics.*
*pic 1 is a auto lowryder. she was the lady i nearly killed. shes pulled thru ok. *
*pic 3 is also an auto. ive names her mrs stretch. *
*ive been impressed with these auto plants. its clever how they just flower on their own..the blueberrys are asleep at the moment, i will take more pics when they wake up.*
*the autos are on week 7. will they fatten up much more do you think?*
*also when should i stop their nutes. they should be all ready for harvest at wk 9. so shall i just water them from now. ? *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2009)

They  looook fabulous :aok: 

When I grow in soil I usually stop a week to 10 day ahead of the chop. Some growers do it at 2 weeks, its is just a preference thing, some might not at all but most do.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 16, 2009)

*They are looking really good AMU ,,,they should start to fatten up now ,,,but dont be surprised if they take up to 11 weeks to finish ,,
i would give them another feed before starting the flush ,,,keep us updated with photos :48: *


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 21, 2009)

*more pics  they are 8 weeks . they wont be ready till bout 10 weeks tho. mind you when i looked at the bobbles thay were all 90% milky and 10% amber. so were gettin there . pic 1 is a blueberry cheese. arnt they ace  *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*looking very nice eace:,,,,but i did find that i never got more than 25  % amber on any autos i did :48:
*


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *looking very nice eace:,,,,but i did find that i never got more than 25 % amber on any autos i did :48:*


 

was there a reason for not getting more than 25% of your autos?
i was expecting them to get to at least 40% amber. wasnt you too impressed then with your auto grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 21, 2009)

You have some beautiful ladies AMU. The BC looks outstanding.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*hey AMU  i dont know cause it was the same with the indoors and outdoors,,,but it got me high enough :rofl: *


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 24, 2009)

*hello everyone :ciao: ...here are some more pics.*
*the ladies are on week 7. and some are on week 8.*
*i was expecting them to be finished week 9. but they definatly wont be. ive loved these autos...:heart: *
*they are brill. the last pic is 1 of my blueberry cheese. she is week 5. im having lots of problems with the other blues that i put into the flowering room. i didnt have a clue what was wrong with them. ive since found out that it was the night temp getting too cold. and that ide been giving them the wrong nutes too:doh: ..what am i like !*
*i will post more pics tonight when they wake up. i gave them a full strenth veg nutes last night. so im hoping they look less ill when i open the door,...bye for now :aok: *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking real nice *allmashedup* even the girls that were cold at night don't look that bad...:aok: And what blue hues you got!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 24, 2009)

*well i agree with the duck above they look great :48:*


----------



## allmashedup (Feb 2, 2009)

*hi everyone.  well i chopped down 2 of my lowryders yesterday . it was week 9. bobbles were. 25%amber 60% cloudy 15%clear.*
*i will update you with a weight when dry. *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 2, 2009)

:yay:  nice job *AMU*  doesnt look like the cold did that bad of job to you..when mine froze they went yellow within three days..I meen the whole plant..The yellowing looks like fine to me..They start to yellow and fall off late in flower..I have some starins that lose most of fan leafs by week 8..makes for an easy Harvest:rofl:  Keep it up  You are doing an awesome job.:clap:.:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 2, 2009)

*:clap: on the harvest  ,,,great job ,,,:48:*


----------



## allmashedup (Feb 2, 2009)

hi 4u2 hi uk girl. these wasnt my yellow plants. those 3  blueberry cheese died. they just went all yellow like what your plants must of done. there wasnt much i could of done. they were beyond help. i never knew what damage cold temps do to a plant..i do know tho!i was so gutted cause they were female too!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2009)

What a bummer about the 3 blueberry cheeses. At least you learned one thing about them and cold temps.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 2, 2009)

*sorry to hear that ALM but im sure the harvest has lessened the pain :48:*


----------

